# Fire Road Rage 6.8 Kaufempfehlung?



## k3rn3lpanic (22. Juli 2019)

Liebe Leute,
Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach nem Gravelbike. Da ich aus Österreich komme habe ich den ansässigen Sporthandel nach in Frage kommenden Produkten durchsucht. Siehe da, habe ich folgendes Angebot gefunden. Leider kann ich das Modell auf der Ghost Website nicht finden - was ist los?

Und was bezeichnet die Kombi x.x, in diesem Fall 6.8?

Danke für eure Hilfe vorab.

Lg Holger


----------



## doinkii (26. September 2019)

Hallo Holger, bin auch aus Österreich 
Mir ist das auch schon ein paar mal so ergangen beim XXLSports. Auch bei Bekleidung usw.
Ob die da eigene Verträge mit den Herstellen haben? Ich weiß nicht..
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Bike aber voll in Ordnung. Zurzeit 1750€, Größe L ist noch zu haben.
Lg Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k3rn3lpanic (26. September 2019)

Hi Dominik,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich hab mir das Bike im August zum Preis von 1750 Euro in der Größe L geholt und die ersten km abgespult.
Da auf diesen Post leider lange keine Antwort kam, habe ich mich mit der Frage direkt an Ghost gewendet und von Luca promt folgende Antwort erhalten:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> danke für deine Email!
> 
> ...



In diesem Sinne empfehle ich das Bike ebenfalls und verbleibe mit besten Grüßen
Holger


----------



## doinkii (26. September 2019)

Ah ok danke! Dann haben die wohl einige Sondermodelle.


----------



## sunabsolute (2. April 2020)

Interessant für alle die sich für ein Ghost Road Rage interessieren:
https://www.vielo.cc/pages/v1-gravel-bikes
Scheint bis auf die Kettenstrebenlänge ein identischer Rahmen zu sein. Sogar mit den selben Token AT2 Steckachsen. Definitiv die selbe Entwicklung.
Da kostet der Rahmen allein soviel wie das bei Ghost das ganze Bike...
Ich hab das Fire Road Rage seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr froh mich dafür entschieden zu haben.


----------

